# Does she HAVE to wear the cone?



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Wearing the cone terrifies Little C. She freezes and shakes. She won't walk, sit, lie down, eat, drink, play, sleep, etc. Just, stands there and shakes until she falls down.

The vet insists that she has to wear the cone for the next three days. She had her bandages taken off today so her knees are displayed in all their stitched glory. 

Last time she had knee surgery, she did not bother the stitches and never wore a cone. Same when she got spayed. She simply did not bother the stitches. 

My concern is mainly tomorrow. I have to go to work. I leave at 8:30 am and get back after 5 pm. So, which is worse? Having her in the cone and stressed out but having no chance of her picking at her stitches or having her coneless, not in panic mode all stressed out and scared but with a chance (very mild I think) that she might pick at the stitches.

Do all dogs pick at the stitches? What about dogs that are generally extremely calm and easygoing (provided they aren't wearing a cone that is)? 

I really don't want to cone her. Can I count on her previous excellent behavior? 

Forgot to mention that she wore those bandages on her legs for the past six days and did not TOUCH them even though they had to be fairly tight and rubbed her raw in some places.

Opinions please.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's sort of a darn if you do and darn if you don't situation. I would be afraid to leave her without the cone. You just never know when they will get bored or it starts to itch and then.....

I know it is too late for this situation, but if the cone bothers her that much I highy recommend the BiteNot collar. I used it for Catcher after his neuter when he would not leave the incision alone. At that time he had never even had a harness on and yet he readily accepted the BiteNot and would stand so still for me to put it on. I could tell that he didn't mind it at all. BiteNot Collar

I hope everything will be OK whichever way you decide...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

If it scares her, she isn't bothering the stitvhes and she isn't being left alone- then I wouldn't use it.


You can also make a no bite collar by taking a small towl- lay it flat, and then length wise fold it in 5-6 inch thick widths (depends on the length of your dogs neck), when it's all folded it will be fairly thick- you can then put it around her neck and secure it with a saftey pin. It's much more comfy than those big collars. 

I hope C makes a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> If it scares her, she isn't bothering the stitvhes and she isn't being left alone- then I wouldn't use it.
> 
> 
> You can also make a no bite collar by taking a small towl- lay it flat, and then length wise fold it in 5-6 inch thick widths (depends on the length of your dogs neck), when it's all folded it will be fairly thick- you can then put it around her neck and secure it with a saftey pin. It's much more comfy than those big collars.
> ...



Great idea!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If she does not go after the stitches, you should not need it. My little stinker took out all of the staples besides one.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

This is similar to the solution we used with Bacchus. We took the towel and folded it and being a man, I secured it with duct tape. It worked well for us.





> If it scares her, she isn't bothering the stitvhes and she isn't being left alone- then I wouldn't use it.
> 
> 
> You can also make a no bite collar by taking a small towl- lay it flat, and then length wise fold it in 5-6 inch thick widths (depends on the length of your dogs neck), when it's all folded it will be fairly thick- you can then put it around her neck and secure it with a saftey pin. It's much more comfy than those big collars.
> ...


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

When I had Puddy spayed they gave me the cone and it absolutely terrified him. He tried to pull it off and he got his little paws stuck in it and panicked and then pooped allover himself cause he was so scared. I still feel guilty about it to this day! So I told the vet the cone was a no go and he gave me some nasty tasting cream to rub on the incision so Puddy wouldn't lick. It worked and Puddy didn't lick but if looks could kill I would of been 6 feet under right now! Maybe you can ask your vet for something like the cream.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> This is similar to the solution we used with Bacchus. We took the towel and folded it and being a man, I secured it with duct tape. It worked well for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duct Tape......safety pins for men!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Deanna, thanks for the suggestion. I did just that for the night to be sure she'd be okay with it. Didn't want to leave her here, toweled, and then have her have a panic attack while I was at work. Well, she was okay with. NOT something she'd ever put on her list of things she enjoys, but she tolerated it. *whew* I told her she has to wear it today (Friday morning over here now) but not Saturday or Sunday as I'll be around to keep an eye on her and can just take her with me if I go somewhere. 

Duct tape. Hmmm. You know....I can't remember ever seeing that here, though I'm sure it must be available somewhere on the peninsula.

KC's Mom, Yeah, I know about that collar and I was really kicking myself for not having ordered it already to have on hand for just such a thing, but I really thought that both dogs were through with surgeries. *rolls eyes at self* I am, however, going to give that link to the vets. They need to know that there is an alternative to that cruel E-collar. We don't even put collars on our dogs due to their sensitive tracheas, so why would we want to clamp one of those things around their necks? It's insane! 


Terri, I actually did ask the vets for such a cream and got a huge lecture on the importance of the e-collar. *rolls eyes* It might not have worked anyway....the previous vet gave me a cream he guaranteed Little C would hate/despise/loathe and she thought it was candy. *rolls eyes at Little C*


----------

